#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  帳號清理公告 2015.7.1

## 狼王白牙

2015 年 6 月 30 日起，陸續清理符合*《會員管理通則》*中的非保留原則帳號約 3,900 個。相關規定為：



> 註冊之後一星期內未啟用帳號。啟用帳號後，超過一個月的時間未上站，且系統顯示文章數為 0 。


未來將會陸續清理及合併符合下列規則之帳號：



> 啟用帳號兩個月後僅發表5篇以下無重要性文章，無法確認為同好者。無正當理由之下，註冊、使用多帳號於狼之樂園活動，將導致虛假的帳號被停權的後果。


本次清理的帳號明細請見本公告附件。其中特別注意，近日發現有特定會員使用不同的近100個 IP 發表違反下列規定文章：



> 內文包含謾罵、挑釁、攻擊性、不雅文字、蓄意挑起紛爭的文章。干擾其他會員（或管理員），情節重大或累犯者。


該帳號由原先的停權2個月轉為永久停權，包含原始帳號及所申請過之帳號，在此宣導除了*《會員管理通則》*的規定之外，*《狼之樂園：方針指引》*亦強烈建議閱讀並自發性遵守，保持文明理性發言。

----------

